# 3rd Party Order Outsourcing for SG



## HPS123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Lately, I have read about vendors searching for a good 3rd party order processor. I have worked with SG for over 4 years and have been processing our orders personally since. Work has def slowed these past 2 years so I am wondering if anyone would be interested in outsourcing to me. I can properly update your orders for you. I know how vendor web works and what SG is looking for in all aspects of these orders.

If anyone is interested in this please email me. [email protected]. I am only interested in SG orders right now. I have done other Nationals before as well, but would rather not take more on at the moment.

Also, has anybody here ever used a 3rd party order processor? What were they charging per order? Or per specific order? I'd like to find a happy medium of what I can charge for my services.

**This is my first post and I am told I will get hounded as a newbie, so have at it. No, I am NOT a robot and do not work directly for SG. Unfortunately, I am just stuck as a crappy vendor for them like the rest of you have been. :vs_smile:


----------



## johngison (Sep 15, 2016)

*3rd party order processor*



HPS123 said:


> Lately, I have read about vendors searching for a good 3rd party order processor. I have worked with SG for over 4 years and have been processing our orders personally since. Work has def slowed these past 2 years so I am wondering if anyone would be interested in outsourcing to me. I can properly update your orders for you. I know how vendor web works and what SG is looking for in all aspects of these orders.
> 
> If anyone is interested in this please email me. [email protected]. I am only interested in SG orders right now. I have done other Nationals before as well, but would rather not take more on at the moment.
> 
> ...


We perform the FIRST 10 WORK ORDERS FOR FREE to test and show you our capabilities in doing updates.

Please see our pricing below:

•	$8 - REO and P&P Orders with bids and/or work completed, include Initials
•	$3 - REO and P&P orders with no access
•	$3 - Monthly Marketability Checks and Property Checks
•	$3 - Reopen orders due to contractor missing work, photos or bids
•	$3 - Reopen orders due to an updater error
•	$2 - Regular Grass cut and Snow Removal orders - No Bids or extra work
•	$4 - Grass cut orders with additional work and/or requiring bids due to special circumstances at property - Vendor must specify if bids are to be placed

Reach me at:
John Gison
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 323.744.6445
Skype: gison.john


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

I tried this type of service just ONCE 3 at cost work orders because the updater didn't report something. It's something best kept in house IMHO as the 3rd party company isn't the one left holding the bag it's the contractor. None of the companies I looked into had any kind of insurance. I think I also just read a $3 charge for reopened orders for updater errors? So you charge for your own mistakes too? I have read lots of good comments in favor of staying in house and this is certainly the time to do so


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think if you upload for another contractor then the uploader should be responsible for charge backs, no charge orders etc etc


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I hold my own staff responsible for the work they do, why would it be any different outsourcing to an outside entity?
HPS123, it wouldn't matter to me if Safeguard threw their chargeback dart and hit me/your client; there are only so many times I would pay someone for orders I'm not getting paid for.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

You also have the opportunity to educate when it is done in house. I have found you need to be very hands on. My guys walk through twice and provide us photos. There is no hesitation in providing a no cost work order or a chargeback and it's easier when they know the update process is 3rd party to your office. It's a like able idea providing that person had some degree of field/construction experience. I provide my in house updaters a nice well laid out sheet that I have personally reviewed with all the bids/damages and they put them into all the little systems. Perfect accountability


----------



## johngison (Sep 15, 2016)

RoadWarrior said:


> I tried this type of service just ONCE 3 at cost work orders because the updater didn't report something. It's something best kept in house IMHO as the 3rd party company isn't the one left holding the bag it's the contractor. None of the companies I looked into had any kind of insurance. I think I also just read a $3 charge for reopened orders for updater errors? So you charge for your own mistakes too? I have read lots of good comments in favor of staying in house and this is certainly the time to do so


I believe that you think the other way. The we charge $3 to reopen orders to correct the errors made by your updater.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

What would my updater have to do with anything if I hired you? nothing. I think you think the other way.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If I can understand what you are saying to me how could I have confidence in what you are doing for me?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

johngison.......3 disturbing reasons your attempted adverjacking failed...

1. Typos. We all know one lousy typo will result in a invoice adjusted to 0.00.

2. Communication. Communication is the biggest problem with a 3rd party processors anyway, so if you can't communicate clearly, well, then you've got nothing.

3. That avatar is just disturbing.


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

johngison said:


> •	$3 - Reopen orders due to an updater error


Shouldn't this be on you, John?


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

4. Using mail.com as an email address. 

I have 1 acct there and only use it for places that want my email to read something. I even named it junkmail.


----------



## shovon301 (Oct 18, 2016)

spam.


----------



## shovon301 (Oct 18, 2016)

*will provide you outsourcing processor*

spam


----------



## shovon301 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Contact me*

skype: shovon301


----------

